# Inhalt von Input in Variable speichern, zurücksetzen mit Java



## luca. (27. Jan 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit der Eingabe von Input Feldern. Die Eingabe von Input soll beim Klick auf den buttonGB mit onclick="speichern()" als neuer Code in der Variablen code gespeichert, also überschrieben werden. Es funktioniert nur leider so nicht..
Zudem soll beim Klick auf den Button mit onclick="reset()" der Code wieder auf den Standardcode 1234 gesetzt werden. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie das geht?
Vielen Dank 


```
<div id="Geheimbereich">
                <p class="beschriftung">Codeänderung</p>
                <input id="aenderung" type="text"><br>
                <button class="buttonGB" onclick="speichern()">Code speichern</button>
                <button class="button" onclick="reset()">Reset<br>code</button>
</div>
```



```
var code = 1234;
function speichern() {
    var code = document.getElementById("aenderung").value;
}

function reset() {}
```


----------



## mrBrown (27. Jan 2022)

Das ist JavaScript, kein Java.


----------

